# BFP or...?



## Sunshine567

I have taken a total of 5 test. First I took a Rexall test which is in the photo. I got that faint line. Then I took a FRER test and digital which both came back negative. Then I took 2 more Rexall test that came back with faint lines. Any thoughts? I go Wednesday at 1pm to get checked.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2518.MP4
File size: 1.9 MB
Views: 36


----------



## Rags

Can you upload it as a still photo? The video moved around and stopped very quickly.


----------



## Sunshine567

Rags said:


> Can you upload it as a still photo? The video moved around and stopped very quickly.

It’s came up in the time frame that is on the box and it was a lot more darker in person than in photos


----------



## Rags

I can definitely see it, it's not even a squinter, it's there. What day are you on? I read quite a few people saying certain tests aren't accurate until you've missed you af. How long was your hold for the different tests? If you can hold out a couple of days and test again - if you can't hold out then try tomorrow morning so you've got an overnight hold - good luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sunshine567

Rags said:


> I can definitely see it, it's not even a squinter, it's there. What day are you on? I read quite a few people saying certain tests aren't accurate until you've missed you af. How long was your hold for the different tests? If you can hold out a couple of days and test again - if you can't hold out then try tomorrow morning so you've got an overnight hold - good luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed.

I honestly forgot to track my period for September and October but I know my period was in the beginning of October. I had unprotected sex with my partner several times between October 18th through the 26th. I haven’t had a period this month. I have an appointment Wednesday at 1pm and they are going to do an internal ultrasound and a urine test since I’ve had 3 faint test and 2 negative. I honestly thought I was sick about 2 weeks ago so they tested me for Covid but that came back negative. Not to be TMI but I’ve had diarrhea off and on for the past two weeks, constant headaches, and I’m absolutely exhausted to the point I have no motivation.


----------



## Sunshine567

Rags said:


> I can definitely see it, it's not even a squinter, it's there. What day are you on? I read quite a few people saying certain tests aren't accurate until you've missed you af. How long was your hold for the different tests? If you can hold out a couple of days and test again - if you can't hold out then try tomorrow morning so you've got an overnight hold - good luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed.

I honestly didn’t hold when I took the other test. I just bought them and went home and took them.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something. Good luck :)


----------



## kittiecat

I can definitely see something!


----------



## Sunshine567

kittiecat said:


> I can definitely see something!

Thank you! I’m wishing for it to be positive


----------



## Sunshine567

Bevziibubble said:


> I see something. Good luck :)

I’m hoping Wednesday I get told I’m actually pregnant


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rags

Well if you only go with the dates you bd'd, you could be 6 weeks already, I think that is considered 8 weeks as the date from last period. I've everything crossed that you get to see a wee jelly baby nestling in when you have your scan.


----------



## Sunshine567

Rags said:


> Well if you only go with the dates you bd'd, you could be 6 weeks already, I think that is considered 8 weeks as the date from last period. I've everything crossed that you get to see a wee jelly baby nestling in when you have your scan.

I’m hoping and praying I do


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see it good luck


----------



## Rags

Hope today went well for you. Xx


----------



## Sunshine567

They didn’t do an ultrasound today. It was pretty much like they were trying to get me in then rush me out. So they only did a urine test which came back negative. I told them how several people in my family have had troubles getting positives on hpt when they were pregnant so they said my best bet is to get a blood test done. I’m having symptoms, but I honestly have no clue if it could be my period coming or not. @Rags @Suggerhoney @Bevziibubble


----------



## Rags

Oh Sunshine, I'm sorry they didn't scan, at least you'd know one way or the other.
I'm taking it theyve told you to try your gp for bloods? I hope you get an answer soon. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry that they didn't do an ultrasound. How frustrating :(
I hope that you can get a test done soon. Sorry you're stuck in limbo :(


----------



## Sunshine567

I go Monday to get a blood test done! Fingers crossed @Bevziibubble @Rags


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck! I hope you get some answers soon, this must be so frustrating waiting in limbo.


----------



## Sunshine567

Kiwiberry said:


> Good luck! I hope you get some answers soon, this must be so frustrating waiting in limbo.

Yes, super frustrating!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your results ❤️


----------



## kittiecat

Good luck for your blood test! <3


----------



## Sunshine567

Thank you guys @kittiecat @Bevziibubble


----------



## Rags

Hope you manage to have an ok weekend, best wishes for Monday.


----------

